# الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*عندما يفتح الله بابًا.. لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق*

 
*عندما يفتح الله بابًا.. لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق*
*
البابا شنودة*

عندما جُلد المسيح لم تتهشم منه ولا عظمة وهذا كلام الكتاب المقدس.
* التوبة الحقيقية هي التي تولد المغفرة.
* يجب على البنات في سن الزواج أن يكونوا عقلاء ولا يطلبوا مثاليات عالية في الشباب لأنه سيتطلب أيضًا مثاليات عالية في الفتيات.
* عندما نتشفع بالقديسين فالرب يسمع طلباتنا ويرسلهم الينا.
* لا يوجد سن قانون لدخول الرجال في الرهبنة ولكن بالنسبة للبنات فيكون سنهم 28 سنة.
* لا أؤمن بالأعمال الشيطانية والدجل فالشيطان لا يستطيع عمل أعمال يدمر بها البيوت.

* لا يجب علينا ان نتعامل مع الجو المحيط بنا من البشر بقدر التعامل مع الله فإذا الرب فتح الباب لا أحد يستطيع أن يغلق.
* نتمنى أن يكون في حياة كل شخص هذه العبارة ويرددها كل يوم.
* نطلب من ربنا أن يجعل لنا باب رزق مفتوح وخاصة في زمن انتشرت فيه البطالة في الكثير من مدن العالم وحتى الولادة نحتاج أن يفتح الله فيها بابًا كما حدث مع راحيل.
* من الممكن أن يكون شخص يسير في الخطية ولا يستطيع أن يتوب فالرب يفتح له بابًا للتوبة.
* الرب عندما يريد أن ينقذ إنسان فينقذه ويجعل أمامه باب مفتوح.
* الرب يجعل لنا أبواب كثيرة تنفتح مثل باب الحياة.
* الباب الخطير هو باب الملكوت فنحتاج جميعنا أن يفتح الله لنا هذا الباب.
* مثلما نطلب من الرب أن يفتح لنا بابًا فهو أيضًا يقول لنا اجعلوا لي بابًا مفتوحًا واجعلوا قلوبكم مفتوحة لي.
* افتحوا قلوبكم لله والرب سيفتح لنا جميع الأبواب وعندما يفتح الله لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق.​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: عندما يفتح الله بابًا.. لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق*

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: عندما يفتح الله بابًا.. لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق*




كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
شكرا جدا
للمرور الرائع جدا
الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*
    الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح*

*  لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى 20 أكتوبر 2010*

    † هناك آيتين متجاورتين هامتين جداً في سفر الرؤيا:

    الآية الأولى عن الرب أنه: "يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 7) .

    والآية الثانية يقول الرب لراعي كنيسة فيلادلفيا: "هَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَابًا مَفْتُوحًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 8).


    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع:

    نشكر الله أنه يجعل أمامنا باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه. الباب المفتوح هذا له عناصر كثيرة، فمثلاً قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الرب هو باب الرزق أي باب عمل. كما يقول الكتاب أنه يشبع كل حي من رضاه. "تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى" (سفر المزامير 145: 16). وأنه "يشرق على الصالحين والطالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والأشرار"، ونص الآية هو: "فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" (إنجيل متى 5: 45).

    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع، حتى روسيا في فترة الشيوعية، كان الرب فاتحاً أمامها باباً للرزق. فعلى الرغم من أنها أنكرته في تلك الفترة لكن الله دائماً يفتح هذا الباب (باب الرزق). 

    قد يكون هذا الباب هو أن الله  يوسع في رزقك أكثر من الماضي، يوسع في حجم أعمالك التي تدر عليك ربح، أو يساعدك على الدخول في مشروع تنجح فيه، وقد يكون هذا الباب وظيفة جديدة تنجح فيها، أو قد يكون الباب منصب من المناصب وتنجح فيه. فالرب هو الذي يفتح هذه الأبواب كلها.



    الرب فاتح كل رحم:

    وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك مثل:
    راحيل:




    راحيل زوجة أبينا يعقوب كانت عاقر، ويقول الكتاب أن راحيل لم تلد لأن الله كان قد أغلق رحمها. لدرجة أنها بكت وقالت لأبينا يعقوب أعطيني أولاد وإلا أني أموت. فانتهرها وقال لها: "هل أنا موضع الله؟!"، والنص هو: "فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ رَاحِيلُ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَلِدْ لِيَعْقُوبَ، غَارَتْ رَاحِيلُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا، وَقَالَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «هَبْ لِي بَنِينَ، وَإِلاَّ فَأَنَا أَمُوتُ»! فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَقَالَ: «أَلَعَلِّي مَكَانَ اللهِ الَّذِي مَنَعَ عَنْكِ ثَمْرَةَ الْبَطْنِ؟»" (سفر التكوين 30: 1، 2).

    ثم يقول الكتاب: "وفتح الرب رحم راحيل فولدت"، والنص هو: "وَذَكَرَ اللهُ رَاحِيلَ، وَسَمِعَ لَهَا اللهُ وَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا" (سفر التكوين 30: 22). لذلك نقول: "البنون ميراث من الرب"، والنص هو: "الْبَنُونَ مِيرَاثٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، ثَمَرَةُ الْبَطْنِ أُجْرَةٌ" (سفر المزامير 127: 3). الرب هو الذي يغلق أو يفتح.


    سارة وأليصابات:

    نفس الكلام نقوله على أمنا سارة زوجة أبينا إبراهيم ونقوله على أليصابات زوجة زكريا الكاهن. فعندما فتح الرب رحم هؤلاء أصبح لهم نسل.


    الرب يفتح باب الحياة:

    الرب أيضاً يفتح باباً للحياة لو أراد ذلك، وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:


    يونان النبي:

    يونان النبي كان موجوداً في بطن الحوت لا أمل له في الحياة من الممكن أن يموت في أي لحظة، ولكن الرب فتح له باب للحياة فأخرجه الحوت وأوصله للمكان الذي يريده الرب ولم يحدث له أي سوء.

    فإذا كان الرب معطياً لك حياة لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عليك، لأن الله هو الذي يعطي الحياة. الله هو الذي يحيي ويميت. فإذا فتح لك باب الحياة لن يحدث لك مكروه.

    الثلاثة فتية:

     نفس الوضع بالنسبة للثلاثة فتية القديسين، ألقوا بهم في أتون النار، ولكن الله كان فاتحاً لهم باب للحياة، فلم تؤثر النار عليهم. ما دام الله هو معطي حياة، فلا يمكن أن يحدث لهم سوء أو يؤذيهم إنسان، ولا يوجد من يستطيع مقاومة الله.


    دانيال النبي:

     دانيال النبي ألقي في جب الأسود، ولكن لأن الله هو فاتح باب الحياة، نجد دانيال يقول: "إِلهِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ الأُسُودِ" (سفر دانيال 6: 22). الله أغلق فم الأسود وفتح باب الحياة لدانيال.

    الله فتح لنا جميعاً باب الحياة الأبدية:

    † هذا يذكرنا بقصة حدثت قديماً عندما أخطأ الإنسان، الله وضع أحد الكروبيم بسيف من نار على شجرة الحياة، حتى لا يأكل أحد منها. لأن البشرية كلها كان محكوماً عليها بالموت. وهنا أغلق الله باب الحياة الأبدية.

    † ولكن عندما تم الفداء، قال الرب لهذا الكروب: رد سيفك إلى غمدك، "اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 18: 11)، يفتح الطريق إلى شجرة الحياة مرة أخرى. ولذلك يقول الرب: "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة"، والنص هو: "مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ اللهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 7) فتعود الحياة كما كانت. كان الفردوس مغلقاً لأن الناس لا يستحقونه، وعندما تم الفداء، فتح باب الفردوس ودخل فيه الأبرار الراقدين على رجاء ودخل معهم اللص اليمين. "الله يغلق ولا أحد يفتح، ويفتح ولا أحد يغلق".


    عندما تغلق الأبواب الأرضية يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    † هناك آية جميلة جداً قالها القديس يوحنا الرائي هي: "نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء".

    † فكلما تتعقد أمامك الأمور وتصل في ذلك إلى منتهاها، وتظن أنه لا خلاص، تقول كما قال يوحنا الرائي: "نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بَابٌ مَفْتُوحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 1). الله لا يسمح أبداً أن يفقد الناس الرجاء، فإن كانت الأبواب الأرضية كلها مغلقة، فهناك دائماً باباً مفتوحاً في السماء.


    في وسط الضيقات يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    نفس الوضع نقوله في الضيقات، فمتى وقعت في ضيقة تذكر أن هناك باباً مفتوحاً في السماء وأن الله يفتح ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:


    داود النبي:

    † داود وهو شاب صغير يرعى الغنم، هجم دب وأسد على غنمته. ومن يستطيع أن يغلب الدب والأسد؟! ولكن الباب المفتوح في السماء خلصه من الدب ومن الأسد.

    † أيضاً وهو فتى صغير له خبرة أخرى مع الله، حيث وقف أمام جليات الذي كان الجيش كله مرتعباً أمامه، حتى الملك شاول كان مرتعباً منه، وتقدم داود لمقابلة جليات وقال: "الْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ" (سفر صموئيل الأول 17: 47)، "أنت يا رب تفتح ولا أحد يغلق" واستطاع أن يقضي على جليات.

    † داود أيضاً وقع في يد "شاول الملك". وكان "شاول"  ملكاً شريراً أراد أن يقتل "داود" بشتى الطرق وأوصى عليه حتى أهل بيته. ولكن لأن الله كان فاتحاً باباً لداود ليخرج من هذه الضيقة، لم يستطع أحد عليه.


    بولس الرسول:

    بولس الرسول عندما ذهب إلى كورنثوس، قال الرب له كلمة عجيبة، قال له: "تكلم ولا تسكت، لأن لي شعباً كثيراً في هذه المدينة. ولا يستطيع أحداً أن يؤذيك"، والنص هو: "لاَ تَخَفْ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ، لأَنَّ لِي شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 18: 9، 10) ! ما هذا الجبروت؟! هذا الجبروت يعطيه الله لمن هم في ضيقة.


    يعقوب:

    "يعقوب" كان خائفاً من أخيه "عيسو" بل كان مرعوباً منه، حتى أن رفقة أمه قالت له اهرب إلى أن يهدأ غضب أخيك، ونص الآية هو: "فَالآنَ يَا ابْنِي اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِي، وَقُمِ اهْرُبْ إِلَى أَخِي لاَبَانَ إِلَى حَارَانَ، وَأَقِمْ عِنْدَهُ أَيَّامًا قَلِيلَةً حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ سُخْطَ أَخِيكَ. حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ غَضَبُ أَخِيكَ عَنْكَ" (سفر التكوين 27: 45). وفيما هو في الضيقة وجد باباً مفتوحاً في السماء, وجد سلماً واصلاً بين السماء والأرض حتى أنه قال: "مَا هذَا إِلاَّ بَيْتُ اللهِ، وَهذَا بَابُ السَّمَاءِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 17). والرب كلمه وقال له: "ها أنا معك وأحرسك حيثما تذهب وأردك إلى هذه الأرض"، والنص هو: "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 15). هذا هو الباب الذي  يفتح في الضيقة. وحدث أنه وهو راجع قابله أخوه عيسو ولم يفعل به أي سوء.


    الباب المفتوح قد يكون هو النعمة التي تجدها في أعين الآخرين:

    والباب المفتوح أيضاً قد يكون النعمة التي يعطيها لك الله في أعين الآخرين. وأيضاً سأعطيكم أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس على هذا:


    يوسف الصديق:

    † يوسف ذهب مباعاً كعبد إلى فوطيفار، وأعطاه الرب نعمة في أعين فوطيفار، فأبقاه فوطيفار في بيته وسلمه كل شيء، وكان الله ينجح طريقه، وهذا أيضاً جزء من الباب المفتوح.

    † أيضاً بعدما سجن يوسف ثم ذهب ليقابل فرعون لكي يفسر له الأحلام، فقال له فرعون: "لا نجد واحد مثلك فيه روح الآلهة، نسلمك مصر وكل واحد يسجد لك وأعطاه خاتمه ليضعه في أصبعه، ووجد نعمة في أعين الملك وصار الثاني في المملكة لأن الله جعل له باباً مفتوحاً في قصر فرعون".


    إستر:

    أستير عندما واجهت مشكلة إبادة الشعب كله أيام مردخاي، ذهبت لتقابل الملك وكان ذلك في غير الأوقات الرسمية، وقد رفع لها الملك عصاته وأذن لها بالدخول، ووجدت نعمة في عينيه، ففعل لها كل ما تريد ونجاها ونجى شعبها من تلك المؤامرة.

    راعوث:

    راعوث أيضاً وهي أرملة وجدت نعمة في عيني بوعز وصارت من جدات المسيح. 

    كذلك أنت من الممكن أن تكون في وقت من الأوقات عندك مقابلة هامة    لشأن مهم جداً في حياتك، والله يعطيك نعمة في أعين الذين يقابلونك في هذه المقابلة، وتخرج سعيد، لقد فتح الله لك باباً ووجدت نعمة في أعين الآخرين.

    الله يفتح باب النجاح:

    قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الله باب النجاح. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:

    ألعازر الدمشقي:

    أليعازر الدمشقي أرسله أبونا إبراهيم لكي يختار زوجة لابنه إسحق، ولم يكن يعلم أين يذهب، وإذا بالله يرشده إلى بيت لابان، أحد أقرباء أبينا إبراهيم، وأرشده للعروس التي يختارها لإسحق وهي أمنا رفقة. وبعد أن وافقوا أن يعطوها إليه أرادوا أن يستضيفوه فقال لهم لا تعطلوني والرب قد يسر طريقي، "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ تُعَوِّقُونِي وَالرَّبُّ قَدْ أَنْجَحَ طَرِيقِي. اِصْرِفُونِي لأَذْهَبَ إِلَى سَيِّدِي»" ( سفر التكوين 24: 56). وقد قال له أبونا إبراهيم: "أنت تذهب وملاك الرب يرشدك"، والنص هو: "إِنَّ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي سِرْتُ أَمَامَهُ يُرْسِلُ مَلاَكَهُ مَعَكَ وَيُنْجِحُ طَرِيقَكَ" (سفر التكوين 24: 40).

    أبونا يعقوب وأبونا إبراهيم:

    نفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا يعقوب عندما ذهب لمقابلة خاله لابان، ونفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا إبراهيم حينما ذهب ليرد سبي بابل ويقابل ملكي صادق.

    لذلك في المزمور الأول يقول: "طوبى للإنسان الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس. يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجاري المياه، تعطي ثمرها في حينه، وورقها لا ينتثر وكل ما يعمله ينجح فيه"، والنص هو: "طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. لكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ، وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً. فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ" (سفر المزامير 1: 1-3) هذا هو باب من الأبواب المفتوحة. لذلك يوسف عندما كان في بيت فوطيفار كان كل ما يعمله ينجح فيه، الأبواب كانت مفتوحة له.

    هناك شرط هو أن تسلك في بر والله يفتح لك الأبواب.

    الله يفتح أبواب للخدمة:

    هناك أبواب تكون مفتوحة في الخدمة، مثل:
    فيلبس:

    فيلبس أرسل له الله ملاك يرشده، لعربة الخصي الحبشي، قال له: "تقدم ورافق هذه العربة"، والنص هو: "تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 8: 29)، ففتح الرب له بذلك باباً للخدمة. وهكذا عمد أول إنسان إثيوبي حبشي في تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية. باب للخدمة.

    بولس الرسول:

    كذلك الرؤيا التي ظهرت لبولس الرسول, شخص من مقدونيا يقول له أعبر إلينا وأعنا، والنص هو: "اعْبُرْ إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ وَأَعِنَّا" (سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 9) فتح له باب للخدمة وذهب.

    الباب المفتوح نذكره في صلاة الجناز:

    نحن نذكر الباب المفتوح في صلاة الجناز حيث نقول: "هذه النفس التي اجتمعنا بسببها اليوم، افتح لها يا رب باب الرحمة. افتح لها باب الملكوت، ولتحملها ملائكة النور إلى الحياه، افتح لها باب الفردوس" أبواب مفتوحة نطلبها للنفس لكي تنعم بالراحة الأبدية.

    قد يكون الباب المفتوح بدء حياة زوجية سعيدة:

    هناك أيضاً باب نطلب أن يكون مفتوحاً للارتباط والبدء في حياة زوجية. فكثير من البنات يصلون قائلين: افتح لنا يا رب "باب الارتباط"، وكلما يأتي للبنت عريس تصلي قائلة: "اعطني نعمة في عينيه"! 
    قد يكون الباب المفتوح باب الصلح بين الزوجين:

    وفي الحياة الزوجية أيضاً، قد يحدث خلاف بين الرجل وزوجته، فتصلي الزوجة قائلة: "يا رب أعطني باباً مفتوحاً للعتاب والنقاش والكلمة الطيبة بيني وبين هذا الرجل، أعطني يا رب باباً مفتوحاً للصلح، حتى لا يقفل باب الصلح في وجهي.

    نصائح ذهبية:

    من جهة الأبواب المفتوحة والمغلقة، في حياتك الخاصة:

    † أطلب الرب قائلاً: "أغلق يا رب أذني عن سماع الأباطيل، لا تجعلها مفتوحة أغلقها. لأنك تغلق ولا أحد يفتح".

    † ومن جهة الكلام قل: "ضع يا رب حافظاً لفمي وباباً حصيناً لشفتي، أغلقهم حتى لا يتكلموا كلاماً خاطئاً"، من آية: "اجْعَلْ يَا رَبُّ حَارِسًا لِفَمِي. احْفَظْ بَابَ شَفَتَيَّ. لاَ تُمِلْ قَلْبِي إِلَى أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ، لأَتَعَلَّلَ بِعِلَلِ الشَّرِّ مَعَ أُنَاسٍ فَاعِلِي إِثْمٍ، وَلاَ آكُلْ مِنْ نَفَائِسِهِمْ" (سفر المزامير 141: 3، 4). لكن هل معنى ذلك أنك تغلق شفتيك على طول؟! لا.

    بل تقول: "أفتح يا رب شفتي فينطق فمي بتسبيحك"، ونص الآية: "يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ" (سفر المزامير 51: 15).

    الرب يفتح لكم جميعاً الأبواب المغلقة. آمين.


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
وموضح بامثله من الكتاب المقدس
مشكور استاذ نهيسي علي الموضوع المتكامل
الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يفتح لكم جميعاً الأبواب المغلقة. آمين.


كلمة جميلة اوي يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وموضح بامثله من الكتاب المقدس
> مشكور استاذ نهيسي علي الموضوع المتكامل
> الرب يباركك


شكرا جدا

للمرور الجميل

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الرب يفتح لكم جميعاً الأبواب المغلقة. آمين.
> 
> 
> كلمة جميلة اوي يا استاذي
> ...


شكرا جدا

للمرور الجميل

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (16 يناير 2011)

* الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح* *لقداسه البابا* (* منقول* )


    † هناك آيتين متجاورتين هامتين جداً في سفر الرؤيا:

    الآية الأولى عن الرب أنه: "يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ" 
(سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 7) .

    والآية الثانية يقول الرب لراعي كنيسة فيلادلفيا: "هَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَابًا مَفْتُوحًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 8).

    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع:

    نشكر الله أنه يجعل أمامنا باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه. الباب المفتوح هذا له عناصر كثيرة، فمثلاً قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الرب هو باب الرزق أي باب عمل. كما يقول الكتاب أنه يشبع كل حي من رضاه. "تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى" (سفر المزامير 145: 16). وأنه "يشرق على الصالحين والطالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والأشرار"، ونص الآية هو: "فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" (إنجيل متى 5: 45).

    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع، حتى روسيا في فترة الشيوعية، كان الرب فاتحاً أمامها باباً للرزق. فعلى الرغم من أنها أنكرته في تلك الفترة لكن الله دائماً يفتح هذا الباب (باب الرزق). 

    قد يكون هذا الباب هو أن الله  يوسع في رزقك أكثر من الماضي، يوسع في حجم أعمالك التي تدر عليك ربح، أو يساعدك على الدخول في مشروع تنجح فيه، وقد يكون هذا الباب وظيفة جديدة تنجح فيها، أو قد يكون الباب منصب من المناصب وتنجح فيه. فالرب هو الذي يفتح هذه الأبواب كلها.

    الرب فاتح كل رحم:

    وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك مثل:
    راحيل:

    راحيل زوجة أبينا يعقوب كانت عاقر، ويقول الكتاب أن راحيل لم تلد لأن الله كان قد أغلق رحمها. لدرجة أنها بكت وقالت لأبينا يعقوب أعطيني أولاد وإلا أني أموت. فانتهرها وقال لها: "هل أنا موضع الله؟!"، والنص هو: "فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ رَاحِيلُ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَلِدْ لِيَعْقُوبَ، غَارَتْ رَاحِيلُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا، وَقَالَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «هَبْ لِي بَنِينَ، وَإِلاَّ فَأَنَا أَمُوتُ»! فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَقَالَ: «أَلَعَلِّي مَكَانَ اللهِ الَّذِي مَنَعَ عَنْكِ ثَمْرَةَ الْبَطْنِ؟»" (سفر التكوين 30: 1، 2).

    ثم يقول الكتاب: "وفتح الرب رحم راحيل فولدت"، والنص هو: "وَذَكَرَ اللهُ رَاحِيلَ، وَسَمِعَ لَهَا اللهُ وَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا" (سفر التكوين 30: 22). لذلك نقول: "البنون ميراث من الرب"، والنص هو: "الْبَنُونَ مِيرَاثٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، ثَمَرَةُ الْبَطْنِ أُجْرَةٌ" (سفر المزامير 127: 3). الرب هو الذي يغلق أو يفتح.

    سارة وأليصابات:

    نفس الكلام نقوله على أمنا سارة زوجة أبينا إبراهيم ونقوله على أليصابات زوجة زكريا الكاهن. فعندما فتح الرب رحم هؤلاء أصبح لهم نسل.

    الرب يفتح باب الحياة:

    الرب أيضاً يفتح باباً للحياة لو أراد ذلك، وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:

    يونان النبي:

    يونان النبي كان موجوداً في بطن الحوت لا أمل له في الحياة من الممكن أن يموت في أي لحظة، ولكن الرب فتح له باب للحياة فأخرجه الحوت وأوصله للمكان الذي يريده الرب ولم يحدث له أي سوء.

    فإذا كان الرب معطياً لك حياة لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عليك، لأن الله هو الذي يعطي الحياة. الله هو الذي يحيي ويميت. فإذا فتح لك باب الحياة لن يحدث لك مكروه.

    الثلاثة فتية:

     نفس الوضع بالنسبة للثلاثة فتية القديسين، ألقوا بهم في أتون النار، ولكن الله كان فاتحاً لهم باب للحياة، فلم تؤثر النار عليهم. ما دام الله هو معطي حياة، فلا يمكن أن يحدث لهم سوء أو يؤذيهم إنسان، ولا يوجد من يستطيع مقاومة الله.

    دانيال النبي:

     دانيال النبي ألقي في جب الأسود، ولكن لأن الله هو فاتح باب الحياة، نجد دانيال يقول: "إِلهِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ الأُسُودِ" (سفر دانيال 6: 22). الله أغلق فم الأسود وفتح باب الحياة لدانيال. 
    الله فتح لنا جميعاً باب الحياة الأبدية:

    † هذا يذكرنا بقصة حدثت قديماً عندما أخطأ الإنسان، الله وضع أحد الكروبيم بسيف من نار على شجرة الحياة، حتى لا يأكل أحد منها. لأن البشرية كلها كان محكوماً عليها بالموت. وهنا أغلق الله باب الحياة الأبدية.

    † ولكن عندما تم الفداء، قال الرب لهذا الكروب: رد سيفك إلى غمدك، "اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 18: 11)، يفتح الطريق إلى شجرة الحياة مرة أخرى. ولذلك يقول الرب: "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة"، والنص هو: "مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ اللهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 7) فتعود الحياة كما كانت. كان الفردوس مغلقاً لأن الناس لا يستحقونه، وعندما تم الفداء، فتح باب الفردوس ودخل فيه الأبرار الراقدين على رجاء ودخل معهم اللص اليمين. "الله يغلق ولا أحد يفتح، ويفتح ولا أحد يغلق".

    عندما تغلق الأبواب الأرضية يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    † هناك آية جميلة جداً قالها القديس يوحنا الرائي هي: "نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء".

    † فكلما تتعقد أمامك الأمور وتصل في ذلك إلى منتهاها، وتظن أنه لا خلاص، تقول كما قال يوحنا الرائي: "نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بَابٌ مَفْتُوحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 1). الله لا يسمح أبداً أن يفقد الناس الرجاء، فإن كانت الأبواب الأرضية كلها مغلقة، فهناك دائماً باباً مفتوحاً في السماء.

    في وسط الضيقات يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    نفس الوضع نقوله في الضيقات، فمتى وقعت في ضيقة تذكر أن هناك باباً مفتوحاً في السماء وأن الله يفتح ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:

    داود النبي:

    † داود وهو شاب صغير يرعى الغنم، هجم دب وأسد على غنمته. ومن يستطيع أن يغلب الدب والأسد؟! ولكن الباب المفتوح في السماء خلصه من الدب ومن الأسد.

    † أيضاً وهو فتى صغير له خبرة أخرى مع الله، حيث وقف أمام جليات الذي كان الجيش كله مرتعباً أمامه، حتى الملك شاول كان مرتعباً منه، وتقدم داود لمقابلة جليات وقال: "الْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ" (سفر صموئيل الأول 17: 47)، "أنت يا رب تفتح ولا أحد يغلق" واستطاع أن يقضي على جليات.

    † داود أيضاً وقع في يد "شاول الملك". وكان "شاول"  ملكاً شريراً أراد أن يقتل "داود" بشتى الطرق وأوصى عليه حتى أهل بيته. ولكن لأن الله كان فاتحاً باباً لداود ليخرج من هذه الضيقة، لم يستطع أحد عليه.

    بولس الرسول:

    بولس الرسول عندما ذهب إلى كورنثوس، قال الرب له كلمة عجيبة، قال له: "تكلم ولا تسكت، لأن لي شعباً كثيراً في هذه المدينة. ولا يستطيع أحداً أن يؤذيك"، والنص هو: "لاَ تَخَفْ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ، لأَنَّ لِي شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 18: 9، 10) ! ما هذا الجبروت؟! هذا الجبروت يعطيه الله لمن هم في ضيقة.

    يعقوب:

    "يعقوب" كان خائفاً من أخيه "عيسو" بل كان مرعوباً منه، حتى أن رفقة أمه قالت له اهرب إلى أن يهدأ غضب أخيك، ونص الآية هو: "فَالآنَ يَا ابْنِي اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِي، وَقُمِ اهْرُبْ إِلَى أَخِي لاَبَانَ إِلَى حَارَانَ، وَأَقِمْ عِنْدَهُ أَيَّامًا قَلِيلَةً حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ سُخْطَ أَخِيكَ. حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ غَضَبُ أَخِيكَ عَنْكَ" (سفر التكوين 27: 45). وفيما هو في الضيقة وجد باباً مفتوحاً في السماء, وجد سلماً واصلاً بين السماء والأرض حتى أنه قال: "مَا هذَا إِلاَّ بَيْتُ اللهِ، وَهذَا بَابُ السَّمَاءِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 17).  والرب كلمه وقال له: "ها أنا معك وأحرسك حيثما تذهب وأردك إلى هذه الأرض"، والنص هو: "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 15). هذا هو الباب الذي  يفتح في الضيقة. وحدث أنه وهو راجع قابله أخوه عيسو ولم يفعل به أي سوء.

    الباب المفتوح قد يكون هو النعمة التي تجدها في أعين الآخرين:

    والباب المفتوح أيضاً قد يكون النعمة التي يعطيها لك الله في أعين الآخرين. وأيضاً سأعطيكم أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس على هذا:

    يوسف الصديق:

    † يوسف ذهب مباعاً كعبد إلى فوطيفار، وأعطاه الرب نعمة في أعين فوطيفار، فأبقاه فوطيفار في بيته وسلمه كل شيء، وكان الله ينجح طريقه، وهذا أيضاً جزء من الباب المفتوح.

    † أيضاً بعدما سجن يوسف ثم ذهب ليقابل فرعون لكي يفسر له الأحلام، فقال له فرعون: "لا نجد واحد مثلك فيه روح الآلهة، نسلمك مصر وكل واحد يسجد لك وأعطاه خاتمه ليضعه في أصبعه، ووجد نعمة في أعين الملك وصار الثاني في المملكة لأن الله جعل له باباً مفتوحاً في قصر فرعون".

    إستر:

    أستير عندما واجهت مشكلة إبادة الشعب كله أيام مردخاي، ذهبت لتقابل الملك وكان ذلك في غير الأوقات الرسمية، وقد رفع لها الملك عصاته وأذن لها بالدخول، ووجدت نعمة في عينيه، ففعل لها كل ما تريد ونجاها ونجى شعبها من تلك المؤامرة.

    راعوث:

    راعوث أيضاً وهي أرملة وجدت نعمة في عيني بوعز وصارت من جدات المسيح.


    كذلك أنت من الممكن أن تكون في وقت من الأوقات عندك مقابلة هامة    لشأن مهم جداً في حياتك، والله يعطيك نعمة في أعين الذين يقابلونك في هذه المقابلة، وتخرج سعيد، لقد فتح الله لك باباً ووجدت نعمة في أعين الآخرين.

    الله يفتح باب النجاح:

    قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الله باب النجاح. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:

    ألعازر الدمشقي:

    أليعازر الدمشقي أرسله أبونا إبراهيم لكي يختار زوجة لابنه إسحق، ولم يكن يعلم أين يذهب، وإذا بالله يرشده إلى بيت لابان، أحد أقرباء أبينا إبراهيم، وأرشده للعروس التي يختارها لإسحق وهي أمنا رفقة. وبعد أن وافقوا أن يعطوها إليه أرادوا أن يستضيفوه فقال لهم لا تعطلوني والرب قد يسر طريقي، "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ تُعَوِّقُونِي وَالرَّبُّ قَدْ أَنْجَحَ طَرِيقِي. اِصْرِفُونِي لأَذْهَبَ إِلَى سَيِّدِي»" ( سفر التكوين 24: 56). وقد قال له أبونا إبراهيم: "أنت تذهب وملاك الرب يرشدك"، والنص هو: "إِنَّ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي سِرْتُ أَمَامَهُ يُرْسِلُ مَلاَكَهُ مَعَكَ وَيُنْجِحُ طَرِيقَكَ" (سفر التكوين 24: 40).

    أبونا يعقوب وأبونا إبراهيم:

    نفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا يعقوب عندما ذهب لمقابلة خاله لابان، ونفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا إبراهيم حينما ذهب ليرد سبي بابل ويقابل ملكي صادق.

    لذلك في المزمور الأول يقول: "طوبى للإنسان الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس. يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجاري المياه، تعطي ثمرها في حينه، وورقها لا ينتثر وكل ما يعمله ينجح فيه"، والنص هو: "طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. لكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ، وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً. فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ" (سفر المزامير 1: 1-3) هذا هو باب من الأبواب المفتوحة. لذلك يوسف عندما كان في بيت فوطيفار كان كل ما يعمله ينجح فيه، الأبواب كانت مفتوحة له.

    هناك شرط هو أن تسلك في بر والله يفتح لك الأبواب.

    الله يفتح أبواب للخدمة:

    هناك أبواب تكون مفتوحة في الخدمة، مثل:
    فيلبس:

    فيلبس أرسل له الله ملاك يرشده، لعربة الخصي الحبشي، قال له: "تقدم ورافق هذه العربة"، والنص هو: "تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 8: 29)، ففتح الرب له بذلك باباً للخدمة. وهكذا عمد أول إنسان إثيوبي حبشي في تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية. باب للخدمة. 
    بولس الرسول:

    كذلك الرؤيا التي ظهرت لبولس الرسول, شخص من مقدونيا يقول له أعبر إلينا وأعنا، والنص هو: "اعْبُرْ إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ وَأَعِنَّا" (سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 9) فتح له باب للخدمة وذهب. 
    الباب المفتوح نذكره في صلاة الجناز:

    نحن نذكر الباب المفتوح في صلاة الجناز حيث نقول: "هذه النفس التي اجتمعنا بسببها اليوم، افتح لها يا رب باب الرحمة. افتح لها باب الملكوت، ولتحملها ملائكة النور إلى الحياه، افتح لها باب الفردوس" أبواب مفتوحة نطلبها للنفس لكي تنعم بالراحة الأبدية. 
    قد يكون الباب المفتوح بدء حياة زوجية سعيدة:

    هناك أيضاً باب نطلب أن يكون مفتوحاً للارتباط والبدء في حياة زوجية. فكثير من البنات يصلون قائلين: افتح لنا يا رب "باب الارتباط"، وكلما يأتي للبنت عريس تصلي قائلة: "اعطني نعمة في عينيه"!

    قد يكون الباب المفتوح باب الصلح بين الزوجين:

    وفي الحياة الزوجية أيضاً، قد يحدث خلاف بين الرجل وزوجته، فتصلي الزوجة قائلة: "يا رب أعطني باباً مفتوحاً للعتاب والنقاش والكلمة الطيبة بيني وبين هذا الرجل، أعطني يا رب باباً مفتوحاً للصلح، حتى لا يقفل باب الصلح في وجهي.

    نصائح ذهبية:

    من جهة الأبواب المفتوحة والمغلقة، في حياتك الخاصة:

    † أطلب الرب قائلاً: "أغلق يا رب أذني عن سماع الأباطيل، لا تجعلها مفتوحة أغلقها. لأنك تغلق ولا أحد يفتح".

    † ومن جهة الكلام قل: "ضع يا رب حافظاً لفمي وباباً حصيناً لشفتي، أغلقهم حتى لا يتكلموا كلاماً خاطئاً"، من آية: "اجْعَلْ يَا رَبُّ حَارِسًا لِفَمِي. احْفَظْ بَابَ شَفَتَيَّ. لاَ تُمِلْ قَلْبِي إِلَى أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ، لأَتَعَلَّلَ بِعِلَلِ الشَّرِّ مَعَ أُنَاسٍ فَاعِلِي إِثْمٍ، وَلاَ آكُلْ مِنْ نَفَائِسِهِمْ" (سفر المزامير 141: 3، 4). لكن هل معنى ذلك أنك تغلق شفتيك على طول؟! لا.

    بل تقول: "أفتح يا رب شفتي فينطق فمي بتسبيحك"، ونص الآية: "يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ" (سفر المزامير 51: 15).

    الرب يفتح لكم جميعاً الأبواب المغلقة. آمين.

​​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2011)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع*​



​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع*​
> 
> 
> ​


شكرا جداااا
للمرور الكريم
الرب معاكم​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (17 يناير 2011)

Well don God open for you a gate to chairing in writ more and more ...!young brother Raafat


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا يا النهيسى ​ 
شكرا ليك على المقال الرائع لقداسه البابا

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكرا جدا جدا
مرور جميل
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا النهيسى ​
> شكرا ليك على المقال الرائع لقداسه البابا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*منتهى الشكر
مرور غالى جداا
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2012)

*    الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح*

*      لحبيبى قداسه البابا شنوده*

    † هناك آيتين متجاورتين هامتين جداً في سفر الرؤيا:

    الآية الأولى عن الرب أنه: "يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 7) .

    والآية الثانية يقول الرب لراعي كنيسة فيلادلفيا: "هَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَابًا مَفْتُوحًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 8).


    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع:

    نشكر الله أنه يجعل أمامنا باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه. الباب المفتوح هذا له عناصر كثيرة، فمثلاً قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الرب هو باب الرزق أي باب عمل. كما يقول الكتاب أنه يشبع كل حي من رضاه. "تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى" (سفر المزامير 145: 16). وأنه "يشرق على الصالحين والطالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والأشرار"، ونص الآية هو: "فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" (إنجيل متى 5: 45).

    الرب يفتح باب الرزق أمام الجميع، حتى روسيا في فترة الشيوعية، كان الرب فاتحاً أمامها باباً للرزق. فعلى الرغم من أنها أنكرته في تلك الفترة لكن الله دائماً يفتح هذا الباب (باب الرزق). 

    قد يكون هذا الباب هو أن الله  يوسع في رزقك أكثر من الماضي، يوسع في حجم أعمالك التي تدر عليك ربح، أو يساعدك على الدخول في مشروع تنجح فيه، وقد يكون هذا الباب وظيفة جديدة تنجح فيها، أو قد يكون الباب منصب من المناصب وتنجح فيه. فالرب هو الذي يفتح هذه الأبواب كلها.



    الرب فاتح كل رحم:

    وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك مثل:
    راحيل: 
    راحيل زوجة أبينا يعقوب كانت عاقر، ويقول الكتاب أن راحيل لم تلد لأن الله كان قد أغلق رحمها. لدرجة أنها بكت وقالت لأبينا يعقوب أعطيني أولاد وإلا أني أموت. فانتهرها وقال لها: "هل أنا موضع الله؟!"، والنص هو: "فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ رَاحِيلُ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَلِدْ لِيَعْقُوبَ، غَارَتْ رَاحِيلُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا، وَقَالَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «هَبْ لِي بَنِينَ، وَإِلاَّ فَأَنَا أَمُوتُ»! فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَقَالَ: «أَلَعَلِّي مَكَانَ اللهِ الَّذِي مَنَعَ عَنْكِ ثَمْرَةَ الْبَطْنِ؟»" (سفر التكوين 30: 1، 2).

    ثم يقول الكتاب: "وفتح الرب رحم راحيل فولدت"، والنص هو: "وَذَكَرَ اللهُ رَاحِيلَ، وَسَمِعَ لَهَا اللهُ وَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا" (سفر التكوين 30: 22). لذلك نقول: "البنون ميراث من الرب"، والنص هو: "الْبَنُونَ مِيرَاثٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، ثَمَرَةُ الْبَطْنِ أُجْرَةٌ" (سفر المزامير 127: 3). الرب هو الذي يغلق أو يفتح.


    سارة وأليصابات:

    نفس الكلام نقوله على أمنا سارة زوجة أبينا إبراهيم ونقوله على أليصابات زوجة زكريا الكاهن. فعندما فتح الرب رحم هؤلاء أصبح لهم نسل.



    الرب يفتح باب الحياة:

    الرب أيضاً يفتح باباً للحياة لو أراد ذلك، وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:



    يونان النبي:

    يونان النبي كان موجوداً في بطن الحوت لا أمل له في الحياة من الممكن أن يموت في أي لحظة، ولكن الرب فتح له باب للحياة فأخرجه الحوت وأوصله للمكان الذي يريده الرب ولم يحدث له أي سوء.

    فإذا كان الرب معطياً لك حياة لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدر عليك، لأن الله هو الذي يعطي الحياة. الله هو الذي يحيي ويميت. فإذا فتح لك باب الحياة لن يحدث لك مكروه.



    الثلاثة فتية:

     نفس الوضع بالنسبة للثلاثة فتية القديسين، ألقوا بهم في أتون النار، ولكن الله كان فاتحاً لهم باب للحياة، فلم تؤثر النار عليهم. ما دام الله هو معطي حياة، فلا يمكن أن يحدث لهم سوء أو يؤذيهم إنسان، ولا يوجد من يستطيع مقاومة الله.



    دانيال النبي:

     دانيال النبي ألقي في جب الأسود، ولكن لأن الله هو فاتح باب الحياة، نجد دانيال يقول: "إِلهِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ الأُسُودِ" (سفر دانيال 6: 22). الله أغلق فم الأسود وفتح باب الحياة لدانيال.



    الله فتح لنا جميعاً باب الحياة الأبدية:

    † هذا يذكرنا بقصة حدثت قديماً عندما أخطأ الإنسان، الله وضع أحد الكروبيم بسيف من نار على شجرة الحياة، حتى لا يأكل أحد منها. لأن البشرية كلها كان محكوماً عليها بالموت. وهنا أغلق الله باب الحياة الأبدية.

    † ولكن عندما تم الفداء، قال الرب لهذا الكروب: رد سيفك إلى غمدك، "اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 18: 11)، يفتح الطريق إلى شجرة الحياة مرة أخرى. ولذلك يقول الرب: "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة"، والنص هو: "مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ اللهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 7) فتعود الحياة كما كانت. كان الفردوس مغلقاً لأن الناس لا يستحقونه، وعندما تم الفداء، فتح باب الفردوس ودخل فيه الأبرار الراقدين على رجاء ودخل معهم اللص اليمين. "الله يغلق ولا أحد يفتح، ويفتح ولا أحد يغلق".



    عندما تغلق الأبواب الأرضية يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    † هناك آية جميلة جداً قالها القديس يوحنا الرائي هي: "نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء".

    † فكلما تتعقد أمامك الأمور وتصل في ذلك إلى منتهاها، وتظن أنه لا خلاص، تقول كما قال يوحنا الرائي: "نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بَابٌ مَفْتُوحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 1). الله لا يسمح أبداً أن يفقد الناس الرجاء، فإن كانت الأبواب الأرضية كلها مغلقة، فهناك دائماً باباً مفتوحاً في السماء.



    في وسط الضيقات يفتح الرب باباً في السماء:

    نفس الوضع نقوله في الضيقات، فمتى وقعت في ضيقة تذكر أن هناك باباً مفتوحاً في السماء وأن الله يفتح ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:


    داود النبي:

    † داود وهو شاب صغير يرعى الغنم، هجم دب وأسد على غنمته. ومن يستطيع أن يغلب الدب والأسد؟! ولكن الباب المفتوح في السماء خلصه من الدب ومن الأسد.

    † أيضاً وهو فتى صغير له خبرة أخرى مع الله، حيث وقف أمام جليات الذي كان الجيش كله مرتعباً أمامه، حتى الملك شاول كان مرتعباً منه، وتقدم داود لمقابلة جليات وقال: "الْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ" (سفر صموئيل الأول 17: 47)، "أنت يا رب تفتح ولا أحد يغلق" واستطاع أن يقضي على جليات.

    † داود أيضاً وقع في يد "شاول الملك". وكان "شاول"  ملكاً شريراً أراد أن يقتل "داود" بشتى الطرق وأوصى عليه حتى أهل بيته. ولكن لأن الله كان فاتحاً باباً لداود ليخرج من هذه الضيقة، لم يستطع أحد عليه.



    بولس الرسول:

    بولس الرسول عندما ذهب إلى كورنثوس، قال الرب له كلمة عجيبة، قال له: "تكلم ولا تسكت، لأن لي شعباً كثيراً في هذه المدينة. ولا يستطيع أحداً أن يؤذيك"، والنص هو: "لاَ تَخَفْ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمْ وَلاَ تَسْكُتْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ، لأَنَّ لِي شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 18: 9، 10) ! ما هذا الجبروت؟! هذا الجبروت يعطيه الله لمن هم في ضيقة.



    يعقوب:

    "يعقوب" كان خائفاً من أخيه "عيسو" بل كان مرعوباً منه، حتى أن رفقة أمه قالت له اهرب إلى أن يهدأ غضب أخيك، ونص الآية هو: "فَالآنَ يَا ابْنِي اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِي، وَقُمِ اهْرُبْ إِلَى أَخِي لاَبَانَ إِلَى حَارَانَ، وَأَقِمْ عِنْدَهُ أَيَّامًا قَلِيلَةً حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ سُخْطَ أَخِيكَ. حَتَّى يَرْتَدَّ غَضَبُ أَخِيكَ عَنْكَ" (سفر التكوين 27: 45). وفيما هو في الضيقة وجد باباً مفتوحاً في السماء, وجد سلماً واصلاً بين السماء والأرض حتى أنه قال: "مَا هذَا إِلاَّ بَيْتُ اللهِ، وَهذَا بَابُ السَّمَاءِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 17).
 والرب كلمه وقال له: "ها أنا معك وأحرسك حيثما تذهب وأردك إلى هذه الأرض"، والنص هو: "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 15). هذا هو الباب الذي  يفتح في الضيقة. وحدث أنه وهو راجع قابله أخوه عيسو ولم يفعل به أي سوء.



    الباب المفتوح قد يكون هو النعمة التي تجدها في أعين الآخرين:

    والباب المفتوح أيضاً قد يكون النعمة التي يعطيها لك الله في أعين الآخرين. وأيضاً سأعطيكم أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس على هذا:



    يوسف الصديق:

    † يوسف ذهب مباعاً كعبد إلى فوطيفار، وأعطاه الرب نعمة في أعين فوطيفار، فأبقاه فوطيفار في بيته وسلمه كل شيء، وكان الله ينجح طريقه، وهذا أيضاً جزء من الباب المفتوح.

    † أيضاً بعدما سجن يوسف ثم ذهب ليقابل فرعون لكي يفسر له الأحلام، فقال له فرعون: "لا نجد واحد مثلك فيه روح الآلهة، نسلمك مصر وكل واحد يسجد لك وأعطاه خاتمه ليضعه في أصبعه، ووجد نعمة في أعين الملك وصار الثاني في المملكة لأن الله جعل له باباً مفتوحاً في قصر فرعون".



    إستر:

    أستير عندما واجهت مشكلة إبادة الشعب كله أيام مردخاي، ذهبت لتقابل الملك وكان ذلك في غير الأوقات الرسمية، وقد رفع لها الملك عصاته وأذن لها بالدخول، ووجدت نعمة في عينيه، ففعل لها كل ما تريد ونجاها ونجى شعبها من تلك المؤامرة.



    راعوث:

    راعوث أيضاً وهي أرملة وجدت نعمة في عيني بوعز وصارت من جدات المسيح.



    كذلك أنت من الممكن أن تكون في وقت من الأوقات عندك مقابلة هامة Interview  لشأن مهم جداً في حياتك، والله يعطيك نعمة في أعين الذين يقابلونك في هذه المقابلة، وتخرج سعيد، لقد فتح الله لك باباً ووجدت نعمة في أعين الآخرين.



    الله يفتح باب النجاح:

    قد يكون الباب الذي يفتحه لك الله باب النجاح. وسأعطيكم أمثلة على ذلك:



    ألعازر الدمشقي:

    أليعازر الدمشقي أرسله أبونا إبراهيم لكي يختار زوجة لابنه إسحق، ولم يكن يعلم أين يذهب، وإذا بالله يرشده إلى بيت لابان، أحد أقرباء أبينا إبراهيم، وأرشده للعروس التي يختارها لإسحق وهي أمنا رفقة. وبعد أن وافقوا أن يعطوها إليه أرادوا أن يستضيفوه فقال لهم لا تعطلوني والرب قد يسر طريقي، "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ تُعَوِّقُونِي وَالرَّبُّ قَدْ أَنْجَحَ طَرِيقِي. اِصْرِفُونِي لأَذْهَبَ إِلَى سَيِّدِي»" ( سفر التكوين 24: 56). وقد قال له أبونا إبراهيم: "أنت تذهب وملاك الرب يرشدك"، والنص هو: "إِنَّ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي سِرْتُ أَمَامَهُ يُرْسِلُ مَلاَكَهُ مَعَكَ وَيُنْجِحُ طَرِيقَكَ" (سفر التكوين 24: 40).



    أبونا يعقوب وأبونا إبراهيم:

    نفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا يعقوب عندما ذهب لمقابلة خاله لابان، ونفس الوضع بالنسبة لأبينا إبراهيم حينما ذهب ليرد سبي بابل ويقابل ملكي صادق.

    لذلك في المزمور الأول يقول: "طوبى للإنسان الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس. يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مجاري المياه، تعطي ثمرها في حينه، وورقها لا ينتثر وكل ما يعمله ينجح فيه"، والنص هو: "طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. لكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ، وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً. فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ" (سفر المزامير 1: 1-3) هذا هو باب من الأبواب المفتوحة. لذلك يوسف عندما كان في بيت فوطيفار كان كل ما يعمله ينجح فيه، الأبواب كانت مفتوحة له.

    هناك شرط هو أن تسلك في بر والله يفتح لك الأبواب.



    الله يفتح أبواب للخدمة:

    هناك أبواب تكون مفتوحة في الخدمة، مثل:
    فيلبس:

    فيلبس أرسل له الله ملاك يرشده، لعربة الخصي الحبشي، قال له: "تقدم ورافق هذه العربة"، والنص هو: "تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 8: 29)، ففتح الرب له بذلك باباً للخدمة. وهكذا عمد أول إنسان إثيوبي حبشي في تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية. باب للخدمة.



    بولس الرسول:

    كذلك الرؤيا التي ظهرت لبولس الرسول, شخص من مقدونيا يقول له أعبر إلينا وأعنا، والنص هو: "اعْبُرْ إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ وَأَعِنَّا" (سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 9) فتح له باب للخدمة وذهب.



    الباب المفتوح نذكره في صلاة الجناز:

    نحن نذكر الباب المفتوح في صلاة الجناز حيث نقول: "هذه النفس التي اجتمعنا بسببها اليوم، افتح لها يا رب باب الرحمة. افتح لها باب الملكوت، ولتحملها ملائكة النور إلى الحياه، افتح لها باب الفردوس" أبواب مفتوحة نطلبها للنفس لكي تنعم بالراحة الأبدية.




    قد يكون الباب المفتوح بدء حياة زوجية سعيدة:

    هناك أيضاً باب نطلب أن يكون مفتوحاً للارتباط والبدء في حياة زوجية. فكثير من البنات يصلون قائلين: افتح لنا يا رب "باب الارتباط"، وكلما يأتي للبنت عريس تصلي قائلة: "اعطني نعمة في عينيه"!



    قد يكون الباب المفتوح باب الصلح بين الزوجين:

    وفي الحياة الزوجية أيضاً، قد يحدث خلاف بين الرجل وزوجته، فتصلي الزوجة قائلة: "يا رب أعطني باباً مفتوحاً للعتاب والنقاش والكلمة الطيبة بيني وبين هذا الرجل، أعطني يا رب باباً مفتوحاً للصلح، حتى لا يقفل باب الصلح في وجهي.



*     نصائح ذهبية:*

    من جهة الأبواب المفتوحة والمغلقة، في حياتك الخاصة:

    † أطلب الرب قائلاً: "أغلق يا رب أذني عن سماع الأباطيل، لا تجعلها مفتوحة أغلقها. لأنك تغلق ولا أحد يفتح".

    † ومن جهة الكلام قل: "ضع يا رب حافظاً لفمي وباباً حصيناً لشفتي، أغلقهم حتى لا يتكلموا كلاماً خاطئاً"، من آية: "اجْعَلْ يَا رَبُّ حَارِسًا لِفَمِي. احْفَظْ بَابَ شَفَتَيَّ. لاَ تُمِلْ قَلْبِي إِلَى أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ، لأَتَعَلَّلَ بِعِلَلِ الشَّرِّ مَعَ أُنَاسٍ فَاعِلِي إِثْمٍ، وَلاَ آكُلْ مِنْ نَفَائِسِهِمْ" (سفر المزامير 141: 3، 4). لكن هل معنى ذلك أنك تغلق شفتيك على طول؟! لا.

    بل تقول: "أفتح يا رب شفتي فينطق فمي بتسبيحك"، ونص الآية: "يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ شَفَتَيَّ، فَيُخْبِرَ فَمِي بِتَسْبِيحِكَ" (سفر المزامير 51: 15).

    الرب يفتح لكم جميعاً الأبواب المغلقة. آمين.​


----------

